# Local News Goes Hi-Def



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

According to an article in today's Philadelphia Inquirer, KYW, the CBS affiliate
in Philly will begin broadcasting its local news programmig in Hi-Def.

The station's HD news debut will be on April 2 with its 11 p.m local news broad-
cast which will follow CBS coverage of the NCAA championship game.

www.philly.com


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

WNBC-4 in NY has been broadcasting the local news in HD for well over 6 months, probably closer to 8 or 10. 

WABC-7 in NY just started about two months ago, but unlike WNBC, WABC does not have HD cameras in the field.

I used to always watch WABC for local news, but I am a loyal WNBC news viewer now, because they were first with HD in the studio AND in the field ...


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

drew2k said:


> WNBC-4 in NY has been broadcasting the local news in HD for well over 6 months, probably closer to 8 or 10. ...


I wonder how, if at all, that affects their ratings. I know for me I'd likely watch something just for HD but since I'm such an NBC loyalist, I don't think I'd switch to Ernie Anastos just for HD if Chuck/Sue were still in SD.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

drew2k said:


> WNBC-4 in NY has been broadcasting the local news in HD for well over 6 months, probably closer to 8 or 10.
> 
> WABC-7 in NY just started about two months ago, but unlike WNBC, WABC does not have HD cameras in the field.
> 
> I used to always watch WABC for local news, but I am a loyal WNBC news viewer now, because they were first with HD in the studio AND in the field ...


WNBC has HD cameras in the field for their news coverage? Too bad NBC Sports doesn't take this recommendation and do this for their golf broadcasts.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

The CBS affilate in Nashville, TN went HD a month or so back. Not all of their field cameras are HD but most footage is in HD.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Its a little different if a newscast's handheld camera's aren't HD for a story, but for a sporting event by a major broadcaster to have some HD and some SD (and goes back and forth) is just a cheap broadcast, in my opinion. C'mon NBC! Invest in handheld HD cameras!


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

WRAL in Raleigh NC was the 1st station in the US to broadcast a digital signal, back in the summer of 1996. Only 34 days after being the 1st station in the US to file for a application to broadcast in HD. A army of engineers and equipment experts worked 24hrs 7 days a week to get the digital transmitter and signal launched. This would normally take 10 weeks.

The first to broadcast a football game in HD from DUKE in 1997.

The first to broadcast a HD news event nationwide of the John Glenn return to space.

In 2000 WRAL began giving NCAA fans 4 channels of games of the NCAA Basketball tournament.

In 2001 WRAL began a all HD newscast, WRAL News and all WRAL produced shows are in HD, the Sky 5 HD chopper is HD, VIPIR HD RADAR. All field reporters cameras are HD. 

WRAL is owned by Capitol Broadcasting. They also operate WRAZ-DT(FOX) which is also HD.
They also have several other tv stations, radio stations FM/HD, NC STATE wolfpack sports marketing, The Durham Bulls baseball team, CBC New media, American Tobbacco Project and some realestate interest.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

In the Bay Area we have two all news HD stations, Kgo and Ktvu. By this summer we should have four kpix and Kron.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

n3ntj said:


> WNBC has HD cameras in the field for their news coverage? Too bad NBC Sports doesn't take this recommendation and do this for their golf broadcasts.


That's not the responsibility of the local station. The network (in this case, NBC) does the broadcasts, and normally, network field crews go out with network owned equipment to cover the event. They may also enlist the aid of the local station (normally it would be a network owned and operated station), but this is not always the case.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, but for NBC sporting events, you think they'd invest in some handheld HD cameras for use out on the golf course.


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish a Charlotte station woudl go HD


----------



## evans5150 (Feb 9, 2006)

How about this one:

My home town of Reno, Nevada (The Biggest Little 114 DMA City In The World) has 1 station broadcasting local news in HD (KRNV NBC Affiliate) and 1 station broadcasting in Widescreen (NO HD - KTVN CBS Affiliate). 

Good stuff.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Just down the hill from Reno...

KCRA-3 (NBC) has been broadcasting their newscasts in HD for about a month. Their traffic helocopter has an HD camera installed and the pictures it takes are incredible.

There was a massive railroad trussle fire last month and the video was incredible.

KCRA has a sister station in town and they run an earlier evening newscast that is also in HD. KQCA 58.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I watched the initial HD news broadcast of KYW-DT on Monday night and there was absolutely no fanfair at all.. they didn't even mention that they were now doing the news in HD, they simply said they had a new studio.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

CBS affiliate is the third NY station to broadcast local news in Hi-Def.

WCBS-TV, the CBS affiliate in New York City, began broadcasting its local news
programming in high-definition yesterday. WCBS is the third New York station to
broadcast the news in HD. Earlier, WNBC and WABC had started doing their local 
news broadcasts in hi-def.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Cholly reports that WSOC-TV, Charlotte's ABC affiliate will b/c their 6 pm local news in HD.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=86082


----------



## byrdpack (Jan 17, 2007)

Nick said:


> Cholly reports that WSOC-TV, Charlotte's ABC affiliate will b/c their 6 pm local news in HD.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=86082


Their broadcast looked great last night. Almost every story was done in HD, including their helicopter.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Phoenix KPNX (Gannett) and KTVK (Belo) are in HD. New field reports are in HD, older "file footage" is SD


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

KUSA Denver has had HD news for a couple of years now, although it is low power. KTVD also broadcasts 9News in HD at 9:00 PM and 7:00 to 9:00 AM weekdays.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

4/27/2007 4:00:00 PM

45 local broadcasters are now airing high-definition newscasts after seven
more stations jumped into the fray last week. The new entries span a wide
range of geography, affiliations and market size:

- WSOC, ABC affiliate in Charlotte, N.C (DMA #26)
- KCBS & KCAL, CBS O&O, Los Angeles (DMA #2)
- KFSN - ABC O&O in Fresno (DMA #55)
- KTVK - Independent, Phoenix (DMA #13) 
- KVOA - NBC affiliate, Tucson (DMA #70) 
- WLEX - NBC affiliate, Lexington (DMA #63)

WLEX, which launched on April 26, is actually the second station to offer HD
news in the Lexington market, following CBS affiliate WKYT, which launched
on April 13 - _Broadcasting & Cable_


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Given the choice, you won't watch analog news*

WCVB, the ABC affiliate there, will begin broadcasting local news
programs in High-Definition tonight at 5 p.m. The station says it 
will be the first in Boston to deliver local news in high-def. ...

More @ TVPredictions.com


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Is there a list out there that shows which stations and markets currently have local news in HD?


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

I wish that our local stations in Albuquerque TV market #45 would hurry up to start their local HDTV news!!:hurah: 

It is embarrassing to see Reno and Tucson and other smaller markets got there first...:nono2: 

5-15-07


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

TVPredictions:


> Switch took place last Sunday
> 
> Washington, D.C. (August 14, 2007) -- KTRK-TV, the ABC affiliate in Houston
> is now broadcasting its news programs in High-Definition. The station, which
> ...


www.tvpredictions.com


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Believe it or not in LA the local NBC affiliate's news is still not in HD. That's right, KNBC, the west coast flagship, owned and operated by, etc. not in HD.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

We have 3 or our 4 affliates in HD here in Cleveland...WKYC (NBC), WEWS (ABC) and WJW (FOX) the only one still straggling behind is WOIO (CBS). In fact just a few weeks ago the FOX affiliate did a total upgrade on their HD equipement including new studios and graphics to match the other Foxes. They even have their copter equipped with an HD camera now.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

No one down here will be in HD for a long, long time

At least I don't think so...


----------



## Bobby Bearcat (Jan 8, 2003)

KMBC Channel 9 in Kansas City goes HD this week with the local news...

http://www.kansascity.com/entertainment/columnists/aaron_barnhart/story/234977.html


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

WCPO Channel 9 cincinnati news went HD yesterday.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Bobby Bearcat said:


> KMBC Channel 9 in Kansas City goes HD this week with the local news...
> 
> http://www.kansascity.com/entertainment/columnists/aaron_barnhart/story/234977.html


Looking forward to HD News on Channel 9. This I assume will force the other KC locals to do the same.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

lwilli201 said:


> Looking forward to HD News on Channel 9. This I assume will force the other KC locals to do the same.


This hasn't been the case in Mpls-St. Paul.


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> No one down here will be in HD for a long, long time
> 
> At least I don't think so...


Uhhh...um....Fox 8's news has been in HD for about 2 months now. You just have to have an antenna because D* doesn't carry it.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Got word the local NBC in Dallas will be going HD in about a month (emailed them and that was their response).


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

stogie5150 said:


> Uhhh...um....Fox 8's news has been in HD for about 2 months now. You just have to have an antenna because D* doesn't carry it.


Ewww....I am not a big fan of Fox 8

But, I did not know that


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> Looking forward to HD News on Channel 9. This I assume will force the other KC locals to do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nor has it been the case in Denver. NBC affiliate KUSA went HD a few years ago, but neither of the other 3 major networks have followed suit yet.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

WTVF-5 here in Nashville went HD for local news a few months back. Unlike most HD local news, even the weather is in HD, and it looks great.


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> Ewww....I am not a big fan of Fox 8
> 
> But, I did not know that


Each his own, I don't watch any other news/weather. Bob was (and is) the only weatherman in New Orleans that will go out on a limb against the NWS on occasion. And more often than not he's right and they're wrong. 

And the HD looks great, to boot. :lol:


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Bobby Bearcat said:


> KMBC Channel 9 in Kansas City goes HD this week with the local news...
> 
> http://www.kansascity.com/entertainment/columnists/aaron_barnhart/story/234977.html


Still no HD yet. I just had it on tonight.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> WSPA-TV, the CBS affiliate in the Spartanburg/Greenville area of South Carolina,
> is now broadcasting its local news programs in high-definition. The station, owned
> by Media General, made the switch to high-def news last night. WSPA says it's the
> first in the area to do so. - _TVPredictions_


Nationwide, there are about 55 local stations currently broadcasting local news in HD.


----------



## arsenal fan (Jul 17, 2007)

tfederov said:


> Got word the local NBC in Dallas will be going HD in about a month (emailed them and that was their response).


WFAA is the local ABC affiliate in Dallas and has been broadcasting the local news in HD for a while now. The NBC affiliate is now on board and the CBS affiliate (KTVT 11) just started broadcasting local news in HD yesterday! Now Fox is the only major local network to go...


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

We have the privilege of not having even ONE local HD news broadcast. And Jacksonville isn't really that small a city.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You're right. Jacksonville, FL is DMA #49. 

IMO, the best HD out of JAX is WJCT-HD, the local PBS affiliate, but it's
the national PBS feed and, unfortunately, they don't do local news. :shrug:


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

Here in Albuquerque, we are at number #44 in the country and we still don't have local HD news yet! 

What even worse there is no plan for a live HD coverages of Balloon Fiesta this coming week.:nono: 

Our local broacaster are just plain lazy to do anything about it.

10-6-07


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

why is it I have a hdtv 40" screen, I watch cnn news and I only get a 33" picture?


----------

